# INFRAORBITAL RIM IMPLANTS + ALMOND EYE SURGERY IS LEGIT



## Treasure223 (Nov 14, 2020)

*BEFORE YOU SAY SURGERY IS COPE OR BULLSHIT I PERSONALLY THINK 
SURGERY/FILLERS/IMPLANTS 
SHOULD BE THE LAST OPTION TO TRY.*

Look at the results of this man





Almond eye surgery + infraorbital rim implants, top that off with some upper eyelid fat grafting (hooded eye fillers) and the right eyebrow grooming and you'd look good.

_Of course make sure that you think it will fit your face. Because it could not match well with your eyebrows. _

For instance positive canthal tilt with high set eyebrows do not look good compared to neutral canthal tilt with the same kind of eyebrows
Positive:




Neutral:




Now a positive canthal tilt can sometimes look feminine while a neutral is quite ideal and negative tilt can look more masculine as long as your under eye support is fine and you have slight hood.
For example:




Positive tilt looks good with low set eyebrows compared to the eyebrows of the first man with the chain above
For example:








Neutral tilt also looks good with low set eyebrows too.


What do you all think?

*Orginal link with more transformation*





Infraorbital Rim Implant Before and After Photos | Taban MD







www.tabanmd.com


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Nov 14, 2020)

his PFL decreased because of the almond eye surgery. infraorbital is good though


----------



## Deleted member 10686 (Nov 14, 2020)

What a waste of time and money


----------



## amnestics (Nov 14, 2020)

looks like shit


----------



## Deleted member 5385 (Nov 14, 2020)

Looks like shit
Squint effect


----------



## oatmeal (Nov 14, 2020)

infraorbital rim implants are nice!

almond eye is typically uncanny and bad.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 14, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> his PFL decreased because of the almond eye surgery. infraorbital is good though


why did it decreased?


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Nov 14, 2020)

streege said:


> why did it decreased?











Case Study - Lateral Canthopexies for Changing The Corner Of The Eye - Explore Plastic Surgery


Background: The shape of the eye has a significant impact on both facial appearance and expression. Its inner and outer shape is largely created by the overlying eyelids and how they come together and attach to the inside and outside of the orbital bones. The union of the upper and lower eyelids...



exploreplasticsurgery.com





'3) A lateral canthopexy technique is less likely to round out the eye shape and shorten the horizontal length of the lower eyelid.'

He didn't get a lateral canthopexy, got some other lower eyelid cut instead.

The fact Taban continues to perform these different cuts which clearly give bad aesthetic results, makes me question his eye for beauty. Lateral Canthopexy is the only lower eyelid lift anybody should consider, the results actually look somewhat natural.


----------



## Treasure223 (Nov 14, 2020)

oatmeal said:


> infraorbital rim implants are nice!
> 
> almond eye is typically uncanny and bad.


I agree with you there. Somewhat


----------



## oatmeal (Nov 14, 2020)

Treasure223 said:


> I agree with you there. Somewhat


okay why?


----------



## HeavenAdmιn (Nov 14, 2020)

could get the same results from squinting jfl


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Nov 14, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> his PFL decreased because of the almond eye surgery. infraorbital is good though


this shit going around about how almond eye decreases PFL needs to stop lmao

no one gives a shit about high pfl if your eye is shaped like a fucking football

if you have a low PFL, that's it, tough shit. But if you have a low PFL as well as a bad eye shape, at least you can FIX the latter.


----------



## Treasure223 (Nov 14, 2020)

HeavenAdmιn said:


> could get the same results from squinting jfl


Why tf are you in here? Gtfo


----------



## Treasure223 (Nov 14, 2020)

aut0phobic said:


> this shit going around about how almond eye decreases PFL needs to stop lmao
> 
> no one gives a shit about high pfl if your eye is shaped like a fucking football
> 
> if you have a low PFL, that's it, tough shit. But if you have a low PFL as well as a bad eye shape, at least you can FIX the latter.


Tf is pfl


----------



## Treasure223 (Nov 14, 2020)

aut0phobic said:


> this shit going around about how almond eye decreases PFL needs to stop lmao
> 
> no one gives a shit about high pfl if your eye is shaped like a fucking football
> 
> if you have a low PFL, that's it, tough shit. But if you have a low PFL as well as a bad eye shape, at least you can FIX the latter.


Still getting the surgery


----------



## Treasure223 (Nov 14, 2020)

oatmeal said:


> okay why?


Because id rather get infraorbital implant then the surgeey


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Nov 14, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Case Study - Lateral Canthopexies for Changing The Corner Of The Eye - Explore Plastic Surgery
> 
> 
> Background: The shape of the eye has a significant impact on both facial appearance and expression. Its inner and outer shape is largely created by the overlying eyelids and how they come together and attach to the inside and outside of the orbital bones. The union of the upper and lower eyelids...
> ...


canthopexy isn't permanent hence its unpopularity, once again the issue here isn't the procedure.

When bi-max is performed on someone with a bad base, the results will look garbage. Similarly, if you have a small PFL to start, your almond eye results will be far worse.

I agree with you though, there needs to be a better surgery for this. I wish that lateral canthoplasties were performed by talented Drs. The shape of the outer eye contributes significantly to aesthetics & can give the illusion of a larger PFL


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Nov 14, 2020)

Treasure223 said:


> Still getting the surgery


go for it, what's your eye area look like?

btw PFL is palpebral fissure length ie the horizontal length of your eyes where a longer PFL is better


----------



## Treasure223 (Nov 14, 2020)

aut0phobic said:


> canthopexy isn't permanent hence its unpopularity, once again the issue here isn't the procedure.
> 
> When bi-max is performed on someone with a bad base, the results will look garbage. Similarly, if you have a small PFL to start, your almond eye results will be far worse.
> 
> I agree with you though, there needs to be a better surgery for this. I wish that lateral canthoplasties were performed by talented Drs. The shape of the outer eye contributes significantly to aesthetics & can give the illusion of a larger PFL


Jesus whenever i find a surgery im going to get someone finds a way to make it bad. Then why the hell do people saying "just get surgery bro" when people contradict this shit. 

Legit saw someone on a thread say "just get (something) surgery"
Then the same guy on a surgery thread said "(something, something) so it isn't worth it. 
Like tf is wrong with them


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Nov 14, 2020)

Treasure223 said:


> Jesus whenever i find a surgery im going to get someone finds a way to make it bad. Then why the hell do people saying "just get surgery bro" when people contradict this shit.
> 
> Legit saw someone on a thread say "just get (something) surgery"
> Then the same guy on a surgery thread said "(something, something) so it isn't worth it.
> Like tf is wrong with them


going in to a surgery blind is what normies do and they look botched because of it

having realistic expectations & knowing what to say to the Dr is only going to give you a BETTER result chief, but igy it's disheartening to realise that surgery isn't that simple


----------



## Treasure223 (Nov 14, 2020)

aut0phobic said:


> go for it, what's your eye area look like?
> 
> btw PFL is palpebral fissure length ie the horizontal length of your eyes where a longer PFL is better


Ahh i thought it meant profile for a second. Could you provide pictures so i can get a better explanation?


----------



## Treasure223 (Nov 14, 2020)

aut0phobic said:


> going in to a surgery blind is what normies do and they look botched because of it
> 
> having realistic expectations & knowing what to say to the Dr is only going to give you a BETTER result chief, but igy it's disheartening to realise that surgery isn't that simple


Yeah i been looking all over for surgerys and im thinking of getting this one for that more hooded or hunter look although im sure someone will say "jfl it doesnt make them hooded or hunter"


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Nov 14, 2020)

Treasure223 said:


> Tf is pfl


It stands for Palpebral Fissure Length, its this distance:





Best looking eyes on men have wide PFL. Its crucial for having a good eye area, its the main reason David Gandy looks so good imo.


----------



## Treasure223 (Nov 14, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> It stands for Palpebral Fissure Length, its this distance:
> View attachment 804460
> 
> 
> Best looking eyes on men have wide PFL. Its crucial for having a good eye area, its the main reason David Gandy looks so good imo.


What surgery's should i get?


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Nov 14, 2020)

Treasure223 said:


> What surgery's should i get?


PM me a pic I can know then


----------



## Deleted member 5349 (Nov 14, 2020)

Orbital rim results look pretty good. Cantho, eyelid retraction and fillers are what make an eye area look gay/unnatural


----------



## Soalian (Nov 14, 2020)

Almond surgery is not convincing enough for me atm;

I'll keep permasquinching, or will consult for lower eyelid retraction intervention (light Scleral show)


----------



## Looksmax305 (Nov 14, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Case Study - Lateral Canthopexies for Changing The Corner Of The Eye - Explore Plastic Surgery
> 
> 
> Background: The shape of the eye has a significant impact on both facial appearance and expression. Its inner and outer shape is largely created by the overlying eyelids and how they come together and attach to the inside and outside of the orbital bones. The union of the upper and lower eyelids...
> ...


This dude knows his shit. Taban low key disfigures that guy


----------



## Deleted member 10449 (Nov 14, 2020)

It s a good result but is it worth 10k? He did not ascend more than 0.25 psl imho


----------



## Looksmax305 (Nov 14, 2020)

saturn97 said:


> It s a good result but is it worth 10k? He did not ascend more than 0.25 psl imho


His PFL got shortened


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Nov 14, 2020)

Treasure223 said:


> Yeah i been looking all over for surgerys and im thinking of getting this one for that more hooded or hunter look although im sure someone will say "jfl it doesnt make them hooded or hunter"


upper eyelid fillers are a pretty easy & reasonably consistent looksmax

just make sure you don't go overboard with surgeries & only get the ones that will fix failos. less is more


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Nov 14, 2020)

Looksmax305 said:


> This dude knows his shit. Taban low key disfigures that guy


taban has a mix of good & bad results

the sad truth is there isn't a really great procedure for eye area rn

we need a medial canthus surgery for caucasians asap


----------



## Treasure223 (Nov 14, 2020)

aut0phobic said:


> taban has a mix of good & bad results
> 
> the sad truth is there isn't a really great procedure for eye area rn
> 
> we need a medial canthus surgery for caucasians asap


Can i send you a pic and you give me opinions on what i could use


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 14, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Case Study - Lateral Canthopexies for Changing The Corner Of The Eye - Explore Plastic Surgery
> 
> 
> Background: The shape of the eye has a significant impact on both facial appearance and expression. Its inner and outer shape is largely created by the overlying eyelids and how they come together and attach to the inside and outside of the orbital bones. The union of the upper and lower eyelids...
> ...


so the lower eyelid retraction that taban do is useless? The sole way to reduce scleral show in a natural way is lateral canthopexy?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 14, 2020)

aut0phobic said:


> canthopexy isn't permanent hence its unpopularity, once again the issue here isn't the procedure.
> 
> When bi-max is performed on someone with a bad base, the results will look garbage. Similarly, if you have a small PFL to start, your almond eye results will be far worse.
> 
> I agree with you though, there needs to be a better surgery for this. I wish that lateral canthoplasties were performed by talented Drs. The shape of the outer eye contributes significantly to aesthetics & can give the illusion of a larger PFL


so what's the ideal procedure in EU to get rid of scleral show and give illusion of wider PFL as when we squint. not that i'll really need it but just to see since here we don't have per say a "lower eyelid retractation" procedure


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Nov 14, 2020)

streege said:


> so the lower eyelid retraction that taban do is useless? The sole way to reduce scleral show in a natural way is lateral canthopexy?


Up to this point that's what I conclude yes, though i haven't looked into depth on these soft tissue eyelid pulls since I would never take that chance


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Nov 14, 2020)

streege said:


> so what's the ideal procedure in EU to get rid of scleral show and give illusion of wider PFL as when we squint. not that i'll really need it but just to see since here we don't have per say a "lower eyelid retractation" procedure


Custom infra orbital implants can lift the lower eyelid slightly, if your scleral show is only moderate then its enough


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Nov 14, 2020)

Treasure223 said:


> Can i send you a pic and you give me opinions on what i could use


sure


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Nov 14, 2020)

streege said:


> so what's the ideal procedure in EU to get rid of scleral show and give illusion of wider PFL as when we squint. not that i'll really need it but just to see since here we don't have per say a "lower eyelid retractation" procedure


i don't remember you having bad scleral show man, but ngl idk many occuloplastic surgeons in Europe. Taban has such a monopoly on the market


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 14, 2020)

aut0phobic said:


> i don't remember you having bad scleral show man, but ngl idk many occuloplastic surgeons in Europe. Taban has such a monopoly on the market


that's true at best it's very slight, probably don't worth it. I'm coping with ice maxxxing, because most surgeons here don't do fillers in the upper eyelid - even my UEE is mild nothing insane as your recall probably - so idk probably won't touch eye area.


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Nov 15, 2020)

streege said:


> that's true at best it's very slight, probably don't worth it. I'm coping with ice maxxxing, because most surgeons here don't do fillers in the upper eyelid - even my UEE is mild nothing insane as your recall probably - so idk probably won't touch eye area.


wait does the ice thing actually work lol?

i'm prolly gonna get upper eyelid fillers ngl


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 15, 2020)

aut0phobic said:


> wait does the ice thing actually work lol?
> 
> i'm prolly gonna get upper eyelid fillers ngl


unironically yes, but you have do it regulary. I wish i was this low inhibit tbh to try fillers, idk why here docs refuse "muh too risky".


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Nov 15, 2020)

streege said:


> unironically yes, but you have do it regulary. I wish i was this low inhibit tbh to try fillers, idk why here docs refuse "muh too risky".


nice, might try it

the thought of a needle that close to my eye is af lol, but I've seen some results on here that have been good


----------



## Deleted member 3020 (Nov 15, 2020)

who says surgery is cope op? it’s the least cope looksmax to exist. anyway stopped reading after that sentence because u are a fucking idiot


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 15, 2020)

aut0phobic said:


> nice, might try it
> 
> the thought of a needle that close to my eye is af lol, but I've seen some results on here that have been good


true. Might even try botox as it may look more natural, but probably as risky


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Nov 15, 2020)

Aeons said:


> who says surgery is cope op? it’s the least cope looksmax to exist. anyway stopped reading after that sentence because u are a fucking idiot


how goes the MSE


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Nov 15, 2020)

streege said:


> true. Might even try botox as it may look more natural, but probably as risky


i think @Bewusst got botox & was happy with the results, at least for a while


----------



## Treasure223 (Nov 15, 2020)

Aeons said:


> who says surgery is cope op? it’s the least cope looksmax to exist. anyway stopped reading after that sentence because u are a fucking idiot


BYDERTWTSTFULMAO


----------



## Treasure223 (Nov 15, 2020)

aut0phobic said:


> i think @Bewusst got botox & was happy with the results, at least for a while


Whats botox isnt ghat just a injection? Like fillers


----------



## Treasure223 (Nov 16, 2020)

AtomicBlackPill69 said:


> Orbital rim results look pretty good. Cantho, eyelid retraction and fillers are what make an eye area look gay/unnatural


Agree somewhat


----------



## homo_faber (Nov 16, 2020)

aut0phobic said:


> this shit going around about how almond eye decreases PFL needs to stop lmao
> 
> no one gives a shit about high pfl if your eye is shaped like a fucking football
> 
> if you have a low PFL, that's it, tough shit. But if you have a low PFL as well as a bad eye shape, at least you can FIX the latter.



it still decreases pfl.


----------



## homo_faber (Nov 16, 2020)

that result looks like shit


----------



## A23ghskung (May 27, 2022)

homo_faber said:


> that result looks like shit


Yea because his failos weren’t his eyes but his protruding monkey lower lip plus his high set eyebrows had he fixed those failos instead of eyes he would of been gl


----------



## poopmaster22 (May 27, 2022)

Doesn’t Taban use silicone also how much are his Infras


----------



## fuckedupmanlet (Jun 22, 2022)

Treasure223 said:


> Still getting the surgery


Based


----------

